# Supplements



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'm talking about actual supplements as opposed to items "used" to supplement the diet. 

I've always supplemented my horses when I've had them with such things as yeast powder, glucosamine, kelp, etc. Additional things were added based on the horse (paprika to the black guy and probiotics to an old mare), but there were a few that ate just the straight feed. 

So I've been looking at the different things you can give your dog and the options are overwhelming. Probiotics, fish oils and coconut oil, stuff for joints, for eyes, for coat, for skin...you get the picture. 

Currently Ranger is fed Kirkland's dry and human food of varying degrees (fruits, veg, meat, etc). The only supplement that he receives on a regular basis is coconut oil which made a huge difference in his shine. He will be learning to mush this winter and next year will hopefully include agility. Should he be on something else? He's 62lbs and likes to spring/jump around like crazy, should he be on glucosamine or the likes as a preventative? 

What do you guys give your dogs, if anything?


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> I'm talking about actual supplements as opposed to items "used" to supplement the diet.
> 
> I've always supplemented my horses when I've had them with such things as yeast powder, glucosamine, kelp, etc. Additional things were added based on the horse (paprika to the black guy and probiotics to an old mare), but there were a few that ate just the straight feed.
> 
> ...


Annamaet Impact is the best of the general coat/calorie supplements its 48% protein and 30% fat I believe. But to answer your question if you are going to being doing a lot of winter training you would be smart to change foods and not supplement.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, but I won't be changing foods unless I see he needs it as he does great on this food right now. Dog powered motion is only going to be a small amount of his exercise/training this winter so it's not a worry currently.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I supplement my dogs with glucosamine (Cosequin DS plus msm), fish oil, vitamin E, ... I am starting them on "Nu Pet Canine Wafers" (Vitamin, mineral, antioxidant) and also starting them on probiotics.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

My pups get kibble meals, I rotate their kibble. They also get meat, veggies, fruit, etc. 

Supplement:

*Damon and Sophie:*

Fish Oil
Vitamin E 2X week

*Piper and Max:*

Fish Oil
Vitamin E 2X week
Solid Gold Berry Balance
Glyco Flex
Nupro All Natural Joint & Immunity

*Jasper*
Glyco Flex
Nupro All Natural Joint & Immunity
Solid Gold Berry Balance
Fish Oil
Vitamin E 2x week
Probiotic 
Digestive enzymes

Jasper is my main working dog, and I have recently had to put him on NB Venison because of his allergies and super sensitive stomach. I wish I could roate his foods but I cant. I also wish I could find a food he could eat that has more fat and protein, and calories. He has to eat a ton of this food to keep his weight up (Afraid of how much ill have to feed to run him in the winter. lol!) . Other then that he does well on it.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max gets a joint supplement, usually Nature Made Triple Flex, and both dogs get wild salmon oil from a capsule and share a vitamin E capsule daily. Messy but I wouldn't remember to give it unless it is a daily thing.

Pulse any joint supplement to see if you can tell if he does better on it or not. Feed as suggested for several months then take him off. Sassy was qualifying in agility jumpers and snooker classes on the stuff and couldn't when off and Max just looks happier when he is comfortable. Do the same with any supplement really, I stopped using a probiotic and a skin/coat supplement as I couldn't see any improvement in Sassy's condition or happiness.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I give all of this every day, other day, every other week, or one week out of the month:

Fish oil
Spirulina
Turmeric
Olive oil with the turmeric.
Coconut oil (rubbed on teeth and gums)
SAMe with milk thistle (one week a month)
Probiotic and enzyme supplement
Occasionally kefir

I need to get him back on a joint supplement but right now the two antiinflammatories (turmeric & fish oil) plus the SAMe seem to be doing something since his knees don't seem to be bothering him at all. He used to occasionally shake his back legs and that hasn't happened in quite a while. 

He also gets fed raw.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Alannah and Murphy both get salmon oil and glucosamine. I also just started Alannah on Cranberry/blueberry powder for bladder health. And they also both get a bit of plain Greek yogurt with dinner for the probiotics.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

xoxluvablexox said:


> I give all of this every day, other day, every other week, or one week out of the month:
> 
> Fish oil
> Spirulina
> ...


What are the benefits of coconut oil on the teeth and gums?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Woofie2 (Oct 5, 2013)

I use Spirulina, Turmeric, probiotic/digestive enzymes, Vit E, MSM, and Synflex (liquid glucosamine)

Right now I'm feeding half homecooked/half Acana


----------



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> What do you guys give your dogs, if anything?


Good food with ZERO added supplements here. But both my guys are healthy with excellence joints and coats (without getting any supplements).


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

quatro said:


> Good food with ZERO added supplements here. But both my guys are healthy with excellence joints and coats (without getting any supplements).


What food would that be?

My dog gets a probiotic/ digestive enzyme from Nature's Farmacy
Phyto-flex, also from Nature's Farmacy, for joint support
Sometimes Honest kitchen Invigor or Sparkle 
Grizzly salmon oil / pollock oil
And coconut oil every so often


----------



## Doggle (Sep 5, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> Fish Oil
> Vitamin E 2X week
> Solid Gold Berry Balance
> Glyco Flex
> Nupro All Natural Joint & Immunity


Solid Gold Berry Balance? I loved that TV show! Great dancing.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Doggle said:


> Solid Gold Berry Balance? I loved that TV show! Great dancing.


Tv show???


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Kathyy said:


> Pulse any joint supplement to see if you can tell if he does better on it or not. Feed as suggested for several months then take him off. Sassy was qualifying in agility jumpers and snooker classes on the stuff and couldn't when off and Max just looks happier when he is comfortable. Do the same with any supplement really, I stopped using a probiotic and a skin/coat supplement as I couldn't see any improvement in Sassy's condition or happiness.


With joint supplements, do you need to see a difference to keep on it? Ranger doesn't have any issues with mobility or joint health (he's only 2) but with agility and mushing in his future it may be something to start.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I keep reading different opinions on this. Some say it is completely benign and feed as you wish and some say it upsets tummies and doesn't do any good fed when not needed. The jury is still out on whether the stuff really works or not basically. I know my dogs do better on them and I don't see any change in my achy joints so I don't take it and the dogs do.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

PureMutt said:


> What are the benefits of coconut oil on the teeth and gums?
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well, what I read about it was for people but I figure the same info applies. I read a forum post where ppl were taking about their personal experiences with oil pulling and brushing their teeth with coconut oil. Apparently a lot of ppl had good experience with the coconut oil really loosening up tarter and making their teeth a lot cleaner and whiter. Some people with serious dental issues mentioned the coconut oil actually helping to make their over all dental health a lot better. 

So, I just figure since I'm going to give it to him anyways I'll just rub it on his teeth and gums. It has anti bacterial properties so hopefully it'll keep his gums and everything healthy and maybe it'll keep his teeth clean with the help of dental chews.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

xoxluvablexox said:


> Well, what I read about it was for people but I figure the same info applies. I read a forum post where ppl were taking about their personal experiences with oil pulling and brushing their teeth with coconut oil. Apparently a lot of ppl had good experience with the coconut oil really loosening up tarter and making their teeth a lot cleaner and whiter. Some people with serious dental issues mentioned the coconut oil actually helping to make their over all dental health a lot better.
> 
> So, I just figure since I'm going to give it to him anyways I'll just rub it on his teeth and gums. It has anti bacterial properties so hopefully it'll keep his gums and everything healthy and maybe it'll keep his teeth clean with the help of dental chews.


I am adding this to my list. I want to try it on my dogs teeth. Thanks for the info.  I just purchased 1,000 mg soft gels .... how much for what weight of dog please?


----------



## quatro (Aug 14, 2013)

bowie said:


> What food would that be?


Some of this








and this








and








+ Canidae. There you go. Supplements are like Chiropractors, it's a tax for the not so ....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> I am adding this to my list. I want to try it on my dogs teeth. Thanks for the info.  I just purchased 1,000 mg soft gels .... how much for what weight of dog please?


Heh, I didn't know coconut oil came in soft gels . It usually comes in a jar. I don't think you have to measure it for external use---just however much you need for full coverage. Although if you put it in their mouths they'll probably eat it so you don't want to exceed 1 teaspoon per 10 pounds.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Heh, I didn't know coconut oil came in soft gels . It usually comes in a jar. I don't think you have to measure it for external use---just however much you need for full coverage. Although if you put it in their mouths they'll probably eat it so you don't want to exceed 1 teaspoon per 10 pounds.


Thank you!


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> I am adding this to my list. I want to try it on my dogs teeth. Thanks for the info.  I just purchased 1,000 mg soft gels .... how much for what weight of dog please?


If you're just starting out you're supposed to start out small, like a fourth of a tsp for small dogs or 1 tsp for larger dogs. Then you can increase it. I think that's pretty much much it works with any oil. It can cause stomach problems and diarrhea if giving too much at one time. I think the dosage was 1 tsp every 10 lbs or 1 tbs every 30lb.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

quatro That looks so yummy! Dad got a deer and so I was able to get the heart, lungs, trachea, liver, kidneys, and some scraps. I plan to take any stuff the processor doesn't use for the ground, sausage and roasts.. 

Good food for us humans and dogs.  

Saya has joint issues so she gets joint supplement and I rotate between salmon oil and coconut oil she gets the oil two to three times a week.. She gets grass fed, wild meat and stuff from farmers which is much healthier due to eating natural diet.

The joint supplement I use is superflex it is elk velvet stuff..


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I just started giving Buffy Annamaet Endure, which is a joint supplement, daily. It contains green lipped mussel, glucosamine, chondroition sulfate (shark), ascorbic acid (vitamin C), psyllium. She tore the ACL in one knee in late July, so I figured I'd better start giving her a supplement to help keep the other knee as healthy as possible (they say the percentage of dogs who hurt the other knee within a year is pretty high). I had actually considered starting her on a supplement sooner, since I read that it has benefits even in healthy dogs, and kind of regret that I didn't. She eats Annamaet Option.

And man does that stuff stink (it's a powder) but she loves it.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

melaka said:


> And man does that stuff stink (it's a powder) but she loves it.



Of course she does, stinkier the better when it comes to most dogs lol


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh yeah Along with the elk velvet stuff I do give green lipped mussels just the green lipped mussel supplement not other things in it.. I rotate one day she gets the elk stuff and other GLM stuff.. She has an spinal injury so I figure the joint supplement along with good diet would be good. She does pretty good on it so far. She sees a squirrel or rabbit she is speedy as can be! hehe


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Gemma: (10 yr old) daily: gets salmon oil, ACV, Neutricks (for canine cognitive dysfunction), Benefits hips & knees, green lipped mussel and Swansons mobility essentials (these 3 for joint/arthritis), digestive enzymes, Bug a Off Garlic, probiotics, Swansons urinary essentials. She is a bit underweight and gets one of these with every meal: coconut oil, Ghee, red palm oil, pumpkin seed oil or egg. She eats THK, she gets a couple of spoonfuls of canned or tablespoon of Abady granular per meal.

Ginger: cranberry, salmon oil, bug off garlic & ACV daily. Egg & coconut oil a few times a week.

Boone: salmon oil, bug off garlic and ACV daily


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

My 3 are eating TOTW Pacific Stream dry, and TOTW High Prairie, Sierra Mountain and Pacific Stream canned. Everyday I add the following: Missing Link Well Blend. 
M, W, F I add: Vetri Science Cardio Strength to the Cavalier's food. All 3 get Coconut Oil on T, Th.


----------



## Bumper1 (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/is-coconut-oil-useful-for-dogs/

The truth about coconut oil for dogs


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Rusty gets a cranberry/blueberry blend-made into a mash and frozen/cubed myself, he gets 1 cube a day(he is prone to UTI's)
Gypsy gets Glyco-Flex
Perky gets Glyco-flex and Tumeric
Happy gets Dasaquin(she refuses to take any other glucosamine supplement) and Tumeric

Gem, Ripley, Paisley and Baby don't get any supplements, though in the past baby has gotten Derma-strength and MCT oil, but she is past the point of supplements helping her allergies anymore.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Perhaps the dogs that do well on coconut oil have sick pancreases and don't do well with what is better for them, meat fat.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Kathyy said:


> Perhaps the dogs that do well on coconut oil have sick pancreases and don't do well with what is better for them, meat fat.


It's good for dogs with gallbladder issues. I've read that olive oil is good to prevent pancreatitis in ppl though. 

I give my dog primarily fish oil. The coconut oil get put on his teeth and gums and rubbed externally all over his fur and skin every once in a while.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Bumper1 said:


> http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/is-coconut-oil-useful-for-dogs/
> 
> The truth about coconut oil for dogs


It won't load on my computer, do you have another link?


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

I give Lakoda a mixture.

With his food, he gets 1 teaspoon of Apple Cider Vinegar
3 teaspoons of The Missing Link Ultimate Canine Hip, Joint & Coat Formula for Large Adult Dogs (Was told this was about mandatory for a GSD... not sure I believe it)
GNC Pet Vitamin A (I really watch to switch off from it-- It is so expensive and I'd rather use human grade. I worry it's only so expensive because it's got "for dogs" on it. I cannot help but wonder if halving the dose I take in vitamins would work for him, as he is 67 pounds)
Flax seed oil
Vitamin E (a few times a week)
Biotin (a few times a week)

Slowly but surely, I am mixing in fruits and stuff to his diet. Watermelon, carrots, blueberries, cranberries... I really want him to learn to like carrots!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

KuroSaya said:


> quatro That looks so yummy! Dad got a deer and so I was able to get the heart, lungs, trachea, liver, kidneys, and some scraps. I plan to take any stuff the processor doesn't use for the ground, sausage and roasts..
> .


Between my dad, brother, and grandpa we have 4 deer, a bunch of quail, a hog, and a whole cow. Should be set a while. lol

I give joint supplements to my two. Glucosamine and chondritin. Summer is an older dog and I ask a lot of her for her age in agility. Mia has some areas of her structure that are slightly concerning so I want to keep on top of it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Bumper1 said:


> http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/is-coconut-oil-useful-for-dogs/
> 
> The truth about coconut oil for dogs


Lolz. I like how you claim that dogs are omnivores who can totally derive benefit from plant sources. . .unless it's coconut oil. Then they magically become carnivores and need animal fat. Yep.


----------



## Pugtown (Aug 9, 2012)

Not given everyday or to all the dogs but it's what I have on hand:

Springtime Longevity/Fresh Factors/Bug-Off or other brand of Green powder or just bee pollen
Mercola Bladder Health & Liver/kidney Support
Actiflex 4000, cetyl-M
Sardine or krill oil
Probiotics
Colostrum
Vit E
I only put coconut oil/fish oil/chia seed/bee pollen/green powder in their homemade raw food which they don't eat every day.


----------



## Spela&Hershey (Dec 29, 2013)

I am giving Hershey fish oil only. Now that he has a wart on his lip, I am guessing his immune system needs a boost, so I was thinking of getting him Only Natural Pet Immune Strenghtener. Anyone has any experience with those, or maybe has a better suggestion?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Spela&Hershey said:


> I am giving Hershey fish oil only. Now that he has a wart on his lip, I am guessing his immune system needs a boost, so I was thinking of getting him Only Natural Pet Immune Strenghtener. Anyone has any experience with those, or maybe has a better suggestion?


I love Nupro All Natural Dog Supplement


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Damon'sMom said:


> I love Nupro All Natural Dog Supplement


I do as well.


----------



## Spela&Hershey (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought Hershey GMC multivitamin, so he will be getting 1 tab a day, 1 fish oil capsule and kefir or greek yoghurt. The question I have is should I give him kefir/yoghurt with his 2 meals, once a day and how much? He's about 40 pounds.


----------



## Zoey's Mom (Dec 16, 2013)

Once upon a time I spent an average of $100-$130 on supplements alone for my (two) dogs each month....*cough* That was with a lot of couponing/catching sales too. I fed everything; fish oil, coconut oil, joint supplements, cranberry/D-Mannose, garlic, multivitamins, probiotics, digestive enzymes, vitamin C, ACV, ect ect ect.

Honestly I'd make up a batch of bone broth once a month to freeze and offer each day for joint health and it doubles as a tasty treat/food topper! In flea populated areas I like to give garlic from Springtime Inc since I don't use topicals or pills on my dogs. D-Mannose if the dog is prone to UTI's. Occasionally I'll give my pup some fish oil or coconut oil as a treat, something I used to do on a daily basis but quite frankly good food makes a much bigger difference in the health and well being than any supplement ever will. (I feed raw though when I fed kibble to my active/working GSD's, I preferred Sportmix but always offered some "real food" too)


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Zoey's Mom said:


> quite frankly good food makes a much bigger difference in the health and well being than any supplement ever will.


I totally agree. I would much rather feed a wide variety of foods, as whole and close to nature as possible, rather than feed processed food and supplements. Vitamins, minerals and other good stuff is usually more bioavailable in its natural matrix than in a purified form. There are also so many things in natural whole foods that we don't bottle up as supplements. No to start a debate, but this is my opinion. It's not to say that certain supplements can't be useful, but rather that it's more useful to feed whole foods.


----------

